# HELP DIAMOND!



## jonathon bog (Jan 2, 2007)

hello my name is jon bog im from michigan im in 9th grade

my mom and i have to give up our cat diamond, she is 3 yrs old and my mom and me think she is a pretty cat here is a picture









she is trained for the litter box and has all vaxinations
there is *no cost* because we need to find her a loving home fast

we have to get ride of her because we are being evicted from or home in about 6 weeks so if anyone can help us out we would really appreciate it

we are in west michigan

questions/comments please ask and t*hank you *so much


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

have you thought about finding someone who could foster her instead of just adopting her out until you find yourself in a better financial situation? There are some kind souls out there who might not be able to take her but could instead provide a home for her short term while you get back on your feet.

She is a gorgeous cat and she looks like a sweety too. I hope you are able to find a situation that won't seperate you from her permenanty.

I would suggest posting on petfinder.org or your local craigslist.org, as well as putting up some flyers in pet stores, shelters and vet clinics.

One other thing I will mention is that it is not a good idea to advertise a cat for free unless you are able to go to lengths to make sure she gets a good home (interviewing people, asking for a home visit, etc). Free cats are much more likely to fall into the wrong hands... people who won't take care of her or just want a cat on a whim, or even worse, people who will take her for laboratory research, dog bait or other cruel means. Most people who would give her a good home would be happy to pay a small adoption fee.


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

Such a beautiful cat! If I was looking for one I would drive up and get her!I am already in love with her by just looking at her picture!


----------

